# Vote groveling



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

All right guys I need some help for a small business by me! The need 250 votes by 11:59pm on 6/30/12 so I'm asking for your help in getting them there! They are good friends of mine and are a super green company! Login with you Facebook and search for bark house and vote please! They really need this! Last time I checked we were 1/2 way there so help us out https://www.missionsmallbusiness.com/ thanks in advance for helping!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

Only need 107 more! Come on guys I need your help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

90 more please help gotta hit it by 11:59 tonight

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

Final hour still need about 90 votes help me out guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

